
Monzo Is Launching in the USA - grahamel
https://monzo.com/usa/
======
metildaa
I don't see any advantage of using Monzo over BECU (seems you've got fewer
features). What is the value pitch here?

The US market is a fair bit different than the UK, there are a plethora of
banks and credit unions to choose from.

Most US Credit Unions will give you a free account with free access to the co-
op ATM network (every 7-Eleven, many gas stations, every credit union atm,
etc) and reimburse $20 to $30 in 3rd party ATM fees per month. Live chat, card
freeze, Zelle support, etc is built into BECU, Umpqua and presumably most
CU/bank apps & websites.

